# Gun Metal Games Announces Interface Zero 2.0 for Pathfinder Open Playtest



## Jeff Lee (Aug 5, 2015)

I am pleased to announce that Gun Metal Games is producing a Pathfinder   compatible version of Interface Zero 2.0. This is a cyberpunk setting   set in the year 2090. We are running an open playtest of the material   for the next month. If you'd like to participate, the playtest document   is available free for download from the link below. This document   includes our new combat rules, hacking rules, 15 pregenerated characters   highlighting all available classes and races, and several scenarios  for  GMs to run. Our design team-Savannah Broadway, Robert Hudson, Louis   Porter Jr, Andreas Rönnqvist, Mike Welham, and myself--look forward to   your feedback. There will be a feedback thread on the Paizo boards in   the Third Party Publishing area, on the Gun Metal Games website forum,   and we'll also accept feedback via email. Links to the feedback areas   are provided in the introduction of the playtest doc. Thank you for your   interest, and game on!

On Paizo: Search for Interface Zero: Beta (PFRPG) Playtest PDF
On DrivethruRPG/RPGNow: INterface Zero 2.0 Pathfinder Beta Test document (Yes, that 'n' is capitalized.)


----------



## Jeff Lee (Aug 6, 2015)

Update: We've taken down the document to address some layout issues. It should be back up later this afternoon (PST). Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Jeff Lee (Aug 11, 2015)

Revisions are complete and the playtest document is available for download at DrivethruRPG, RPGNow, Paizo, and the Gun Metal Games site. Thank you for your patience.


----------

